# Expresso.bins big brother



## Phishfry (May 27, 2018)

I look forward to seeing support for this Arm platform.
https://www.solid-run.com/marvell-armada-family/macchiatobin/
Is that an ATX connector on an Arm ITX board! PCie 3.0 slot at x4.
10Gbase-T on Arm. WOW. Plus a DDR4 -ECC memory slot. I must be dreaming.

Looks like we may see this working one day:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2018-May/017908.html


----------



## Phishfry (May 27, 2018)

Well the Double Shot is $379 and that is not outrageous, but on checkout it was charging $71 for Shipping and 4 weeks delivery time.

How about this bad grammar:
*Single Shot*
The Marvell MACCHIATObin Single Shot offer a balanced development board for making and project a reality.


----------



## ronaldlees (May 27, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Well the Double Shot is $379 and that is not outrageous, but on checkout it was charging $71 for Shipping and 4 weeks delivery time.
> 
> How about this bad grammar:
> *Single Shot*
> The Marvell MACCHIATObin Single Shot offer a balanced development board for making and project a reality.



Why is this always.  That sort of thing really turns my photons off.  Anyway, I looked pretty closely at the Expressobin kickstarter boards (up to 8G mem) - but decided I had enough routers for one person.  But wow - the ARM board you mention optionally comes with 16G ram (very nice).  Still, it's not speedy enough for the alternative uses I'd contemplate, since (unlike you apparently) - I'm not running my own telecom outfit


----------



## Phishfry (May 27, 2018)

I would rather they leave the RAM off all-together. I bet I could source the modules cheaper. Plus ECC looks like an option.
Now what about the chassis. I want to see a cheap chassis like PC Engines offers. Not some google compute cloud gibberish.
Barebones with a chassis for $400 shipped would be bearable.
I appreciate your comments on being a telcom. But if you look at competing products it is hard to get dual 10Gbase-T board for that money. Netgates ADI boxes sold for much more, granted they were outfited.
I have been using Gigabit Ethernet since the Tyan TigerMP dual athalon board. That was 20 years ago. Time for some 10G,


----------

